# Favorite Firefly words and phrases...



## MEG Hal (Jan 31, 2004)

This show has so much personality, let's go over some of your favorite phrases and words they use...

Shiny
That would truly be a horrific sight.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

River from the episode Trash "Also, I can kill you with my brain."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 31, 2004)

I like the way they mixed Mandarin Chinese with everyday language.

IMO, Jayne had the best quotes:

"You know what the chain of command is?  It's the chain I beat you with until you realize who's in 'ruttin command here."

and my favorite: "I'll be in my bunk."


----------



## MEG Hal (Jan 31, 2004)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> I like the way they mixed Mandarin Chinese with everyday language.
> 
> IMO, Jayne had the best quotes:
> 
> ...




The way they explain it on the dvd is great about the languages....


"I'll be in my bunk" was great.

Also Jayne "What's in it for me?"
Mal "Nothing, they are whores"
Jayne "Whores?, Im in...

or something like that


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jan 31, 2004)

From the pilot, when they capture the Fed:

Mal: "Just scare him."
Jayne: "Pain is scary."


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 31, 2004)

I rather like:

Mal: Now this is all the money Niska gave us in advance. You bring it back to him, tell him the job didn't work out. We're not thieves... well, we are thieves. But the point is we're not takin' what's his. Now we'll stay out of his way the best we can from here on in. You explain that that's best for everyone, okay?

Captured thug 1: Keep the money. Use it to buy a funeral. It doesn't matter where you go, or how far you fly. I will hunt you down, and the last thing you see will be my blade. 

Mal: Darn. (kicks thug 1 into the engine intake)

Mal (To thug 2): Now, this is all the money Niska gave us in advance...

I also like: Wuh duh ma huh ta duh fung-kwong duh wai-shung doh... But some of the chinese is priceless in that show, if you can figure out what it means (I'm told the actors mangled it really badly, but there is a site that has pieced it out: http://fireflychinese.home.att.net/)


----------



## Richards (Jan 31, 2004)

Wash, on a rare expedition to the field with Mal, only to be captured by an overwhelming number of armed enemies:  “Oh look, and now I’m learning about ‘scary.’”

Later that same episode, Mal is weakened after being tortured for hours, and is now fighting the guy who tortured him.

Zoe, to others in the rescue party:  “Leave them be.  This is something the Captain needs to do for himself.”

Mal:  “No it isn’t!  No it isn’t!”

Johnathan


----------



## Welverin (Jan 31, 2004)

Mal: Someone ever tries to kill you, you try to kill them right back.

Mal: Well Look at this! Appears we got here just in the nick of time. What does that make us?
Zoe: Big damn heroes, sir.
Mal: Ain’t we just?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm listening to the commentary for Shindig, and it seems that the card game Jayne, Simon, and Book are playing has actual rules that were posted on the website.  I can't seem to find them anywhere, anyone know where they might be?


----------



## storyguide3 (Jan 31, 2004)

Mal: "Jayne, my days of not taking you seriously have definitely reached a middle."

And who could forget "Crime. We're doin' crime."


----------



## Richards (Feb 1, 2004)

Kaylee to Inara, who's off to meet with a client:  "Have good sex!"

Johnathan


----------



## MEG Hal (Feb 1, 2004)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> I like the way they mixed Mandarin Chinese with everyday language.





Here ya go...

http://fireflychinese.home.att.net/episode1.html


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 1, 2004)

From Jaynestown:
"This must be what it feels like to go mad...."
After hearing the Ballad of Jayne.
"No, _this_ must be what it feels like to go mad...."


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 1, 2004)

I liked the word 'goram' or however it is spelled.  Just flowed well.

In addition to many snipits from above I loved these.

Wash's line in The Message - "Oh my GOD, it's _grotesque_!  Oh, and there's something in a jar..."

Kaylee, in Heart of Gold - "Look, boy-whores.  Isn't that thoughtful?"

Jayne, in Heart of Gold - "Mal!  It looks like we got some imminent violence!"

Mal, Zoe & Jayne in War Stories -

Mal:  I know it's a difficult mission, but you and I - have to get it on.
Zoe: I understand, we have no choice.  Take me, sir.  Take me hard.
Jayne:  Now something about that is just downright unsettlin'.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Feb 1, 2004)

It's been a while since I saw either episode, but mine are.

Wash, in war stories: It's not a two man assault, technically it's a one man, one woman assault, the unisex.

Mal, in shindig: Mercy is the mark of a great man....   (poke)  I guess that just makes me a good man.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Feb 1, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> From Jaynestown:
> "This must be what it feels like to go mad...."
> After hearing the Ballad of Jayne.
> "No, _this_ must be what it feels like to go mad...."




I would have to second these two.  Absolutly wonderful and pretty much summed up my thoughts on each instance too.  Sometimes the doc just gets it right.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Feb 1, 2004)

Jayne, in "Objects in Space": "Yeah, and if wishes was horses, we'd all be eatin' steak."

Jubal, the bounty hunter in "Objects in Space": "Does that seem right to you?"


----------



## DanMcS (Feb 1, 2004)

Jayne: "Now, listen, you can't get out of this, by going all bendy.  The lights, from the console, they look like angels... dancing."  THUMP.

Wash:  "Did he just go crazy and fall asleep?"

Ah, hell, every episode is full of them, I can't pick a favorite.

"Who's flying this thing?  Oh, right, that would be me."

"Problem?"
"No, the planet is just getting really big on account of us dropping too fast."

"Any gentleman here would be happy to loan you a sword."
"Loan me a swhat?"

"You got a wife?  All I got was that dumbass stick sounds like it's raining, how come you got a wife?"


----------



## Datt (Feb 2, 2004)

Okay I have a few:

Jayne: [into radio] Testing. Captain, can you hear me? 
Mal: I'm standing right here. 
Jayne: [into radio] You're coming in good and loud, too. 
Mal: 'Cause I'm standing right here. 

Zoë: Sir, I think you have a problem with your brain being missing. 

[playing with dinosaur toys] 
Wash: 'Yes... this is a fertile land, and we will thrive. We will rule over all this land, and we will call it... this land.' 'I think we should call it your grave.' 'Ah. Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal.' 'Hahaha. Mine is an evil laugh.' 

Book: If you take sexual advantage of her, you're going to burn in a very special level of Hell, a level they reserve for child molesters and people who talk at the theater.

Zoë: Where's River now? 
Mal: In her room, which I'm thinking we bolt from the outside from now on. 
Wash: That's a little extreme, isn't it? 
Jayne: Anyone remember her comin' at me with a butcher's knife? 
Wash: [smiling] Wacky fun. 

I will quit now so other people can have things to post.


----------



## DanMcS (Feb 2, 2004)

Datt said:
			
		

> Book: If you take sexual advantage of her, you're going to burn in a very special level of Hell, a level they reserve for child molesters and people who talk at the theater.




Tee hee.  And the followup later in that episode, when the captain confesses to kissing her, and Book replies, "Well.  Isn't that... special."


----------



## Datt (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah or while Mal is kissing her he says "I'm gonig to a special hell."


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 2, 2004)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Jayne, in "Objects in Space": "Yeah, and if wishes was horses, we'd all be eatin' steak."



I'm partial to that line too .

My favorite slang from the show is "ruttin'", used in place of an obvious synonym.  It comes across simultaneously as an end-run around the censors, a sly poke at the censors, and a perfectly plausible cuss word.  Won't let us use one harsh Anglo-Saxon word for sex, huh?  Why then, we'll just use another!

My other favorite line is River's "Keep on walkin', preacher-man."

Daniel


----------



## Welverin (Feb 2, 2004)

Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> Mal, in shindig: Mercy is the mark of a great man....   (poke)  I guess that just makes me a good man.




You forgot the rest of it (something like): Well, I'm just ok.


----------



## Wolf72 (Feb 2, 2004)

to many to choose from!

book's Hell phrase was great, as was River's "plus I can kill you with my brain" comment


----------



## Harp (Feb 2, 2004)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> book's Hell phrase was great, as was River's "plus I can kill you with my brain" comment




As you can tell, these are a pair of my favorite as well.  (Theater talkers really are among the lowest form of life.)  

But I have a question for the forum -- River was just so awesomely bizarre that I still haven't been able to decide if she was telling the truth or just trying to freak Jayne out.  Could she, in fact, have killled him with her brain?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2004)

Of course she could.  She "did the math" too shot three people with three shots while her eyes were closed.  And that she said "no power in the verse can stop me." or something like that.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 2, 2004)

Harp said:
			
		

> But I have a question for the forum -- River was just so awesomely bizarre that I still haven't been able to decide if she was telling the truth or just trying to freak Jayne out. Could she, in fact, have killled him with her brain?



River, being a playful type as witnessed in flashbacks and her interactions with Kaylee, I would say she was screwing around with him.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Of course she could. She "did the math" too shot three people with three shots while her eyes were closed. And that she said "no power in the verse can stop me." or something like that.



While, I don't agree that she could have killed him _just_ using her brain (and nothing else) one of the great things about the show is that it is certainly something that could be proven to be true in future episodes.

I think Mal had it right when he called her a "reader, or close enough."  I think the "doing the math" part is accurate.  We already know she is an uber-genius from Simon.  Her emotions are not able to be kept in check and the Blue Hands folks definately did something else to her but there is nothing in there to make me believe that she had the pure mental ability to do harm to another with only her brain.

Was a damn funny line, tho.  

I just think that River is a bit of a trickster.  She showed it against the bounty hunter (out-thought him), again Badger (mind games) and she has a certain wit to her - "I threw up on your bed."  Just makes me think she was messing with Jayne for selling them out.  That and she wants to keep him in check.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 2, 2004)

double post


----------



## Crothian (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, I'm pretty sure we know she's at least a reader.  In Objects in Space she was getting a different perception of people in the beginning.  She also presicted things in earlier episodes moments before they happened.  And Killing with her brain can mean many things.


----------



## Wolf72 (Feb 3, 2004)

I bet none of them are willing to find out ...


----------



## Shadowdancer (Feb 3, 2004)

I think she was just joking. But I'd also be willing to bet that, on down the line, when we find out all the things the Blue Sun people did to River, that it does turn out to be one of her hidden talents.


----------



## Welverin (Feb 4, 2004)

Harp said:
			
		

> As you can tell, these are a pair of my favorite as well.  (Theater talkers really are among the lowest form of life.)




Stop picking on me damn it!



> But I have a question for the forum -- River was just so awesomely bizarre that I still haven't been able to decide if she was telling the truth or just trying to freak Jayne out.  Could she, in fact, have killled him with her brain?




Depends on what you consider killing someone with her brain means, if mean using some attack spell or attack mode form the PsiHB, then no I don't think so.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 4, 2004)

> Jayne: Are you saying (River's) a witch?
> Wash: Yes, Jayne, she's a witch. She's had congress with the Beast.
> Jayne: She's in Congress?
> Wash: How did your brain even learn human speech?






> Wash: Psychic, though? That sounds like something out of science fiction.
> Zoe: You live on a spaceship, dear.
> Wash: Yeah, so?






> Wash: Little River just gets more colorful by the minute. What will she do next?
> Zoe: Either blow us up or rub soup in her hair. It's a toss-up.
> Wash: I hope she does the soup thing. It's always a hoot, and we don't all die from it.






> Simon: You're out of your mind.
> Early: That's between me and my mind.






> Early: You're all insane.
> Simon: My sister's a ship. We had a fairly complicated childhood.





Objects in Space is absolutely mind boggling for dialog.




> Early: That seem right to you?




Jubal was one odd dude.


----------



## MEG Hal (Feb 6, 2004)

I am going to try and get more this weekend.  Also I want to make this RPG sooooo bad.

If anyone has this license please contact me   I will do any work on it you want.


----------



## Harp (Feb 6, 2004)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> ...Also I want to make this RPG sooooo bad.



Absolute tinkly music to my ears.  You write it, I'll buy it.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 6, 2004)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> I am going to try and get more this weekend.  Also I want to make this RPG sooooo bad.




At thisa point I think it would be very hard.  We have little info on anything.  Perhaps after the movie, it would be possible.  Joss's other two shows are RPGs so at least there is some precedant for him going this direction.

Edit: Monte Cook has some good insight into Fiurefly on his Rant page.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's a fan Firefly RPG, not d20

http://www.hexgames.com/previews/QagsFirefly.pdf


----------

